
Consul-tree for hashicorp/consul - vagharsh
https://github.com/vagharsh/consul-tree
======
vagharsh
I have created a Tree representation of the Key/Value Store part of
hashicorp/consul, take a look at it and give me your opinion, Version 6.0 is
the latest release, demos ( screenshots are available also )
[https://github.com/vagharsh/consul-tree](https://github.com/vagharsh/consul-
tree)

